# Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning im Test: Schwache Story und lahme Charaktere, tolle Kämpfe und interessante Quests



## ViktorEippert (7. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning im Test: Schwache Story und lahme Charaktere, tolle Kämpfe und interessante Quests* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning im Test: Schwache Story und lahme Charaktere, tolle Kämpfe und interessante Quests


----------



## devflash (7. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Spiel an World of Warcraft...hmmm...

Vllt. kaufe ich es mir mal bei einer Steamaktion!


----------



## karsten2409 (7. Februar 2012)

haha , wie schon vor dem test meine vermutung war : dieses game wird wieder mal ein EA ladenhüter


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das Spiel an World of Warcraft...hmmm...
> 
> Vllt. kaufe ich es mir mal bei einer Steamaktion!


 
naja, eher so an ein World of Fable


----------



## hifumi (7. Februar 2012)

Gewiss wird das ein Ladenhüter.
Dabei ist es sicher nicht mal ein schlechtes Spiel. Aber es ist einfach so furchtbar uninspiriert und langweilig.
Das ganze Spiel scheint irgendwo zusammengeklaut zu sein. Grafikstil von WoW, Dialograd aus ME... selbst das Lockpicking Minigame ist exakt das gleiche wie bei Skyrim.
Dazu dann noch ne 08/15 Fantasywelt mit spitzohrigen Elfen, klischeehafte Geschichte in der sich der Spieler direkt als sagenumwobener Held entpuppt (siehe Demo), und so weiter.
Kampfsystem ist wieder das typische Dauerklicken mit ein paar Extrafähigkeiten, Skillbäume, das Übliche halt.
Soweit ich das nach der Demo beurteilen kann ist das ganze auch recht solide gemacht, aber es fehlt etwas womit das Spiel Aufmerksamkeit ziehn kann und sich abheben. Allein der Untertitel "Reckoning" ist jawohl an Einfallslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffen.
"Big Huge Games" ohh ja..
Passiert halt wenn man ein Spiel zu 100% "by the book" macht.


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (7. Februar 2012)

Ich würds nicht gleich veralgemeinern und das Spiel als Ladenhüter bezeichnen !

Ich finde actionreiche Kämpfe und den Sammelwahn für Items sehr Ansprechend !

Es wirk vom Spielstiel her wie X-Blades, was ich auch sehr mochte.


----------



## smooth1980 (7. Februar 2012)

Das habe Ich mir nach der Demo schon fast gedacht. Ein Glück das ich es nicht vorbestellt habe.


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Februar 2012)

Naja wie ich schon vermutet habe das Spiel taugt nichts.
Zu grosser Hype um ein Spiel das nichtmal ansatzweise an Skyrim heranreicht.
Denke aber das es genug idioten gibt die dafür den Vollpreis zahlen.


----------



## angelan (7. Februar 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Naja wie ich schon vermutet habe das Spiel taugt nichts.
> Zu grosser Hype um ein Spiel das nichtmal ansatzweise an Skyrim heranreicht.
> Denke aber das es genug idioten gibt die dafür den Vollpreis zahlen.


 
Wie kann man von einem Spiel, das mit 81 % bewertet wird, sagen, dass es nichts taugt? Ab wann taugt ein Spiel etwas, ab 90 %?
Nach dem Test sollen die Kämpfe mit zu dem besten gehören, auch wenn es an der Story mangelt.


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Februar 2012)

@angelan:Nicht unbedingt 90 aber für mich solte ein Spiel bei den Preisen mindestens 85 haben.
Ausserdem habe ich die Demo gespielt.Also kommt meine Meinung nicht von ungefähr.
Die Kämpfe bitte hol dir die Demo dann rede weiter.Das Kampssystem ihat garnichts mehr mit einem RPG gemein es ist einfach ein Hack and Slay Spiel was aussieht wie WoW mehr nicht.Sorry aber das Spiel ist einfach kein Rollenspiel.


----------



## HMCpretender (7. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info zum verwedeten DRM.


----------



## Kratos333 (7. Februar 2012)

Abgesehn von den 81% liest sich der Bericht doch recht gut. Einfach mal den Testbericht selbst lesen und nicht nur immer auf die Wertung schauen.

Massig spielzeit, gutes Kampfsystem, riesige Spielwelt und sehr gute Quests. Story ansicht soll zwar ziemlich Mau sein aber wenn man da mal Skyrim hernimmt... soll die Story etwa gut sein? Ich wusste schon so ziemlich bei 1/4 des Spieles wie das Spiel enden wird und dann die permanenten  Random quests  die immer nur das gleiche fordern. Abgesehn von Grafik seh ich skyrim als 80% Titel an. Ich achte eben mehr auf das ingesammte Bild und nicht die ersten 15-20 Stunden (Den da war ich in Skyrim auch noch hin und weg... um so länger um so schlechter  bzw eintöniger und verbuggter wurde das Spiel). Und das Kampfsystem von Skyrim erst... wie billig sich ein 2H warrior spielt! Genau 2 buttons benötige ich


----------



## Riesenhummel (7. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich habe das gefühl das man das Spiel bewusst schlechter machen will als Skyrim. 
enttäuschende handlung? mal im ernst, die story in Skyrim war auch alles andere als gut.
Austauschbare Charaktere und starre Dialoge? hat Skyrim das besser gemacht? Ich glaube nicht.

Aber Skyrim ist eben Skyrim und da MUSS es ja besser bewertet werden. Allein der name ist viel cooler und gibt 10% mehr auf die Wertung. 
Ich habe echt immer mehr das gefühl in letzter zeit, das spiele von großen publishern oder dann, wenn es sich um eine bekannt marke handelt, automatisch viel besser bewertet werden...


----------



## Angeldust (7. Februar 2012)

Die Minuspunkte kann man 1 zu 1 auf Skyrim übertragen:

Enttäuschende Handlung - check
Miese Charaktere und Dialoge - check
Spielwelt begrenzt - nicht check
dafür mieses Kampfsystem: check
Menüführung: check

Klar, dass Elder Scroll 9x bekommt und hier bald ne 7 vorne steht...

Irgendwie lachhaft. Der Test ist wirklich gut aber evtl mal die Zahl überdenken...


----------



## Daishi888 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall holen, weil ich RPG’s mit guten Kämpfen einfach liebe und solche Spiele, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht zwingend eine gute Story brauchen. Bei solchen Spielen geht es mir darum „coole“ Combos auszuführen und massig Sachen zu sammeln; zuzusehen wie mein Charakter sich vom Aussehehen und den Fähigkeiten verändert. Am Feierabend einfach den Kopf ausschalten und Gegnermassen verkloppen und gegen riesen Endbosse meine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen. Hübsch sollte es auch sein und eben all das bietet mir *Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.*
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass 40-50€ mir für solch ein Spiel ein bisschen viel sind und warten werde bis es billiger geworden ist, zumal man dann auch von den Patches profitieren kann, wenn dann welche kommen^^
Also Ladenhüter? Eine Weile, aber nicht auf ewig.

So wie sich der Test liest würde ich dem Spiel mal mind. 85% geben, aber auch nur, weil bei mir der Subjektive Teil relativ hoch ausfällt. Evtl. würde ich sogar noch mehr geben…
Die Story mag zwar „mau“ sein, aber wenn mir die Story mehr oder weniger egal ist, dann würde ich auch mehr Punkte vergeben, aber auch eben mit dieser Begründung.

Unserem Tester hier (ich nehme mal an Vik86^^) hat die Story nicht gefallen und hat darauf auch Wert gelegt, deswegen die besagten 81%.

Test lesen und in der Regel versteht man auch dann die Wertung!

Immer diese Diskussionen über die Wertung mit Vergleichen zu „Top-Titel“, welche eine bessere Wertung haben. Es kommt immer darauf an wie ich teste. Auf was ich Wert lege und wie meine subjektiven Gefühle sind beim spielen und danach…

In meinem Test würde evtl. stehen dass ich mega viel Spaß hatte und mich die Story nicht interessiert hat und eine Wertung von 89% gebe.

Die 81% kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Die Erläuterung zu den 81% kann man auf Seite 1, 2 und 3 lesen.

So far
Gruß Daishi


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2012)

Wieso müsst ihr eigentlich immer rumheulen, wenn ein Spiel mehr % hat als ein anderes?
Sind euch 81% zu wenig? Bzw. davon mal abgesehen - kauft ihr euch nur Titel ab einer gewissen %zahl? Falls ja, dann sind euch schon mehrere gute Titel entgangen, denn es gibt auch Spiele, die die eine geringere Wertung bekommen und trotzdem Spaß machen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Februar 2012)

@Riesenhummel: Jetzt mal im Ernst denkst auch mal wenn du schreibst?
Ist EA kein grosser  wenn nicht sogar der grösste Publisher überhaupt?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. Februar 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich habe das gefühl das man das Spiel bewusst schlechter machen will als Skyrim.


Nö - wir bekommen keine Bonuszahlungen oder Pralinen geschickt, wenn wir Skyrim besser finden als ein anderes Spiel. Hast du Reckoning auch schon 40+ Stunden gespielt oder hat das Gefühl eigentlich keine Grundlage?



> enttäuschende handlung? mal im ernst, die story in Skyrim war auch alles andere als gut.


Die Story haben wir bei Skyrim auch kritisiert. Allerdings war der Rest schlichtweg besser, wenn man schon unbedingt den Vergleich zwischen den Spielen ziehen will. Und die Skyrim-Story halten wir für deutlich gelungener und interessanter als die von Reckoning.



> Austauschbare Charaktere und starre Dialoge? hat Skyrim das besser gemacht? Ich glaube nicht.


Doch, hat es. 



> Aber Skyrim ist eben Skyrim und da MUSS es ja besser bewertet werden. Allein der name ist viel cooler und gibt 10% mehr auf die Wertung.


Unsinn. Skyrim ist schlichtweg das bessere Spiel. Darum auch die bessere Wertung. 



> Ich habe echt immer mehr das gefühl in letzter zeit, das spiele von großen publishern oder dann, wenn es sich um eine bekannt marke handelt, automatisch viel besser bewertet werden...


Eigentlich wird uns häufiger vorgeworfen, wir würden zu niedrig bewerten.


----------



## Adariel (7. Februar 2012)

60-70 Stunden wer alles macht? Die Tage hat noch der Chef von dem Game getönt das seine Betatester 200 Stunden für alles gebraucht haben, und der normale Spieler deutlich länger brauchen soll....

Ich war von der Demo schon nicht angetan, dass 20m vor mir NPC's, Felsen, Gras etc aufploppen wenn ich renne geht absolut nicht...wir leben im Jahre 2012. Und auf die Konsolen schieben kann man es auch nicht, selbst Skyrim sieht dort 3 Klassen besser aus als Kingdoms am PC...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Die Minuspunkte kann man 1 zu 1 auf Skyrim übertragen:
> 
> Enttäuschende Handlung - check
> Miese Charaktere und Dialoge - check
> ...


 
TES5 kann man nicht mit dem Spiel vergleichen. Erstens hat TES5 zwar eine schwache Hauptstory, dafür sind die Nebenquests aber alle sehr unterhaltsam. Pluspunkte kriegt Skyrim auch wegen der Atmosphäre und der Tatsache, dass es überall was zu entdecken gibt. Gut, die Charaktere wirken tatsächlich etwas steif, dafür sind alle recht vielfältig und haben ihre Eigenheiten (vor allem was die Unterschiede der Völker angeht). Hinter TES steht im Allgemeinen eine starke Hintergrundgeschichte, während man KoA:R nicht mal kennt, weil es halt neu ist. Außerdem sieht das Spiel aus wie ein Grafikupdate von WoW (und als ich zum ersten Mal einen Screenshot davon gesehen habe, dachte ich wirklich: Oh wow, hat Blizzard doch noch was gerissen um mehr Kunden zu locken, da kannte ich KoA aber noch nicht).
Und die Menüführung ist eigentlich recht in Ordnung und sogar recht logisch strukturiert. Klar ist es konsolisiert und man hätte es auch übersichtlicher machen können. Aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, geht sie auf jedenfall voll in Ordnung.
Das Kampfsystem ... na ja, das ist wirklich recht mies, wenn ich auf Gegner prügel und sie auch treffe, wenn sie 2m von mir entfernt stehen, sie aber nicht treffe, wenn sie direkt vor mir stehen...


----------



## LordCrash (7. Februar 2012)

Ich bin direkt mal überrascht, dass die PC Games im PRG-Bereich eine Wertung (Text und Zahl) veröffentlicht hat, die ich nach mehrmaligem Spielen der Demo genau so erwartet hätte. Skyrim habe ich noch intensiv gespielt, weil die Atmosphäre gut ist und die vielen guten Nebenquests motivieren. KoA werde ich wohl erst mal aufschieben, denn eigentlich sind mir RPGs mit mieser Story und 08/15 Charakteren ein Gräuel.


----------



## Sheggo (7. Februar 2012)

> Im Gegensatz zu anderen aktuellen EA-Titeln wie Battlefield 3 erfordert Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning nicht zwingend eine Verbindung zu Origin. Wer die EA-Downloadplattform meiden möchte, kann das Action-Rollenspiel von Entwickler Big Huge Games nämlich auch auf Steam (www.steampowered.com) erwerben. Ganz ohne Kontakt mit EAs hauseigener Plattform Origin und dazugehörigem Origin-Account. Bei der Ladenversion sieht die Sache allerdings wieder anders aus. Der der Verkaufspackung beiliegende Key lässt sich ausschließlich auf Origin (www.store.origin.com) aktivieren. Wer auf eine klassisch verpackte Fassung von Reckoning Wert legt, kommt also doch nicht um Origin herum!


tolle Möglichkeiten! entweder account-zwang oder account-zwang. viele werden vermutlich zur Steam-Version greifen, weil die meisten da eh einen Account haben und dann hat EA wieder tolle Argumente, dass digitaler Vertrieb ja viel besser läuft als Retail


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (7. Februar 2012)

Hört doch auf mit dem % gelaber... BITTE! ich werd das spiel aufjedenfall kaufen am 
Donnerstag weil mir die Demo schon extrem gefallen hat. Und ob hier jetzt 81% oder 3124%
steht is doch total egal die plus punkte reichen + Demo reichen mir... Viel wichtiger is doch
warum BF3 sp 87% bekommen hat oder ääh doch nicht?


----------



## hifumi (7. Februar 2012)

Nur mal zum Vergleich mit Skyrim: In der Demo von Amalur bin ich anfangs los gerannt und dann "gegen" einen Abgrund gelaufen. Statt hinein zu fallen. In dem Augenblick wurde mir direkt wieder bewusst wie nett da doch Skyrim ist, fast völlig ohne künstliche Grenzen.
Mag zwar wie ein kleiner Punkt aussehn, aber ich denke die Faszination die Skyrim so ausübt liegt auch an solchen Dingen. Weil man in Skyrim auch mal nen Berg hoch"klettern" kann der im ersten Moment garnicht danach aussieht, und nicht gegen eine unsichtbare Wand rennt. Und weil man Gegenstände (und Leichen) herumschleifen kann und so Zeugs. Die kleinen Freiheiten tragen ungemein dazu bei, dass sich die Welt echt anfühlt. Man hat dann das Gefühl auch mal was machen zu können was nicht explizit so von einem Designer vorgesehn wurde. In Amalur kann man nur an Stellen runter springen an denen ein Icon eingeblendet wird, vom irgendwo drauf springen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Februar 2012)

@Hotshotyou:Was ist das denn für ein Mist den du da vom Stapel lässt?Was hat bitte das eine mit dem anderen zutun Hauptsache seinen belanglosen Senf dazugeben
Bei KoA sind die Prozentzahlen nicht wichtig aber bei BF3 SP schon? Also ehrlich erste denken dann....!


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (7. Februar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> tolle Möglichkeiten! entweder account-zwang oder account-zwang. viele werden vermutlich zur Steam-Version greifen, weil die meisten da eh einen Account haben und dann hat EA wieder tolle Argumente, dass digitaler Vertrieb ja viel besser läuft als Retail


 
Darum kauf ichs für die PS3  ...


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2012)

ShadowsUndead67 schrieb:


> Darum kauf ichs für die PS3  ...


 
hmm, ist das nicht das Ding wo die Sensiblen Daten auf dem Desktop in einem Word Dokument gespeichert werden?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. Februar 2012)

es is wie wow für konsole
aber sicher nicht wie ein legendäres elder scrolls :>


----------



## Watwiewer (7. Februar 2012)

....Nee danke im übrigen genau das was ich befürchtet hatte , zu oberflächlich und es mutet wirklich zu gewöhnlich und Konsolig an.
Ein Rollenspiel für die Konsole mit einem das für den Pc  Entwickelt wurde ,kann man eh nicht vergleichen.
Wozu sollte ich mir als Pc Spieler ein möchtegern Rollenspiel kaufen bei dem neben der üblen Portierungs-steuerung auch noch die Story an einen Groschenroman erinnert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Vergleich mit Skyrim: In der Demo von Amalur bin ich anfangs los gerannt und dann "gegen" einen Abgrund gelaufen. Statt hinein zu fallen. In dem Augenblick wurde mir direkt wieder bewusst wie nett da doch Skyrim ist, fast völlig ohne künstliche Grenzen.
> Mag zwar wie ein kleiner Punkt aussehn, aber ich denke die Faszination die Skyrim so ausübt liegt auch an solchen Dingen. Weil man in Skyrim auch mal nen Berg hoch"klettern" kann der im ersten Moment garnicht danach aussieht, und nicht gegen eine unsichtbare Wand rennt. Und weil man Gegenstände (und Leichen) herumschleifen kann und so Zeugs. Die kleinen Freiheiten tragen ungemein dazu bei, dass sich die Welt echt anfühlt. Man hat dann das Gefühl auch mal was machen zu können was nicht explizit so von einem Designer vorgesehn wurde. In Amalur kann man nur an Stellen runter springen an denen ein Icon eingeblendet wird, vom irgendwo drauf springen ganz zu schweigen.


 
Exakt, sehr gut beschrieben. Sowas ist für mich der absolute "Runterzieher" in einem Spiel, wenn es künstliche Grenzen gibt, wenn man Dinge nur an bestimmten vorgegebenen Stellen nutzen kann oder springen kann. Warum macht man sowas?
Ist genauso wenn ich in einem Shooter etwas weiter nach rechts gehe und dann die Einblendung kommt "Bitte verlassen Sie nicht das Schlachtfeld." Und man dann nach 10 Sekunden stirbt. Wenn ich sowas sehe, möchte ich am liebsten ein Spiel gleich wieder deinstallieren. Das macht - wie du ja schon schreibst - eine Welt total unglaubwürdig und künstlich. Bei Skyrim hatte man dagegen wirklich diese Gefühl, in einer echten Welt zu sein und das macht das Spiel so großartig und hebt sie von vielen vielen anderen (Rollen-)Spielen ab.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (7. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, ist das nicht das Ding wo die Sensiblen Daten auf dem Desktop in einem Word Dokument gespeichert werden?


 
Genau die!
Aber wen interessiert das wenn er das ding eh nur Offline benutzt?


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Exakt, sehr gut beschrieben. Sowas ist für mich der absolute "Runterzieher" in einem Spiel, wenn es künstliche Grenzen gibt, wenn man Dinge nur an bestimmten vorgegebenen Stellen nutzen kann oder springen kann. Warum macht man sowas?
> Ist genauso wenn ich in einem Shooter etwas weiter nach rechts gehe und dann die Einblendung kommt "Bitte verlassen Sie nicht das Schlachtfeld." Und man dann nach 10 Sekunden stirbt. Wenn ich sowas sehe, möchte ich am liebsten ein Spiel gleich wieder deinstallieren. Das macht - wie du ja schon schreibst - eine Welt total unglaubwürdig und künstlich. Bei Skyrim hatte man dagegen wirklich diese Gefühl, in einer echten Welt zu sein und das macht das Spiel so großartig und hebt sie von vielen vielen anderen (Rollen-)Spielen ab.


 
Das macht man ganz einfach deswegen, weil man den Spieler auf einem bestimmten Pfad halten möchte und eben nicht möchte, dass er überall drauf und drunter kriecht. ....alternativ vielleicht auch, weil die steuerung schon so viele Knöpfe nutzt, dass sie keinen Platz mehr für einen Sprungknopf hatten 
Wenn einen sowas "runterzieht" ok, hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben, mich persöhnlich stört lediglich, dass man nicht springen kann und somit jede Form von Plattform-Rätseln rausfällt...allerdings ist das für mich ein vernachlässigbarer Makel.

Was mich in erster Linie bei der Berichtestattung und vielen Kommentaren stört ist, dass es ständig mit Skyrim verglichen wird, was meiner Ansicht nach völliger Käse ist. Skyrim lässt sich für mich nur mit Risen oder Fallout vergleichen, weil die sehr ähnlich sind.
Amalur möchte garnicht wie Skyrim sein, das gehört eher in die Kategorie von Fable oder Darksiders.
Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee Battlefield mit Half-Life 2 zu Vergleichen.

Mir hat das Spiel schon in der Sneek peek sehr viel Spass gemacht und die Demoversion hat dieses Gefühl eher noch bestärkt, darum werde ich Donnerstag direkt nach der Arbeit losdüsen und es mir zulegen.


----------



## Paldonhb (7. Februar 2012)

nixdeszumtrotz ist es ein gutes spiel, abgesehn von solch manchen mnchen macken, in skyrim zb hätt ich mich auch über manche dinge sowas von aufregen können. aber das soll hier jetzt nicht das thema sein. ich werd es mir auf jedenfall kaufen,weil man schon merkt das viel liebe reingesteckt wurde,für mich ganz klar ein pflichtkauf.


----------



## thege (7. Februar 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Was mich in erster Linie bei der Berichtestattung und vielen Kommentaren stört ist, dass es ständig mit Skyrim verglichen wird, was meiner Ansicht nach völliger Käse ist. Skyrim lässt sich für mich nur mit Risen oder Fallout vergleichen, weil die sehr ähnlich sind.
> Amalur möchte garnicht wie Skyrim sein, das gehört eher in die Kategorie von Fable oder Darksiders.
> Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee Battlefield mit Half-Life 2 zu Vergleichen.



Das stimmt so nicht "Die einfache Antwort ist, dass Reckoning das beste, coolste,  schnellste, taktischste und närrisch-spannendste Kampfsystem aller  Rollenspiele hat", so Rolston im Interview. Er verglich Kingdoms of  Amalur: Reckoning auch mit dem neuesten Teil der Elder Scrolls-Reihe,  Skyrim. "Beide Spiele sind riesig und bieten sehr viel zu tun. [...]  Beide haben eine epische Story, Questreihen für Fraktionen, eine  Schiffsladung an Quests, viele Charaktere, Bücher, Handwerkskunst und  noch viel mehr Wege, seinen Charakter individuell zu gestalten." Quelle Es wird sogar von offizieller Seite mit Skyrim verglichen..

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, nachdem ich die Demo gespielt hab, dass es nix anderes als ein "neues" Fable 3 ist. Nur das Fable 3 mich persönlich noch mehr unterhalten hat, als KoA. Vielleicht hol ich es mal in einer Steamaktion für nen 10er, mehr ist das Spiel mir persönlich nicht wert.


----------



## Gothard (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich habs nun ausgiebig getestet, die neben quests sind einfallslos und die hauptquest ganz erlich...total lam -.-, eine ewige rennerrei.... zu einem questgeber der dich nur wieder in die andere ecke scheucht, um dort dann entlich mal ein paar gegner zu hauen zu dürfen. also wenn mans mit MMOs vergleicht, lohnen sich die quests nicht, mit grinden levelt man schneller....

von taktischen kämpfen kann man auch nicht sprechen, die meisten attacken stunnen und schleudern selbst gröste gegner zurück, daher spielt sich das ganze eher wie nen hack'n'slay

nicht einmal die Boss kämpfe sind spannend da man mit diesem kA wie der modus heisst ^^ "x-gedrückt halten, der lila kram eben" selbst Bosse mit 3 schlägen und der anschließenden ulti platt macht -.-. also anspruch = 0

grafik ist für heutige zeit auch mieß, gerade im vergleich zu anderen rollenspielen. Hier merkt man gleich das es ein konsolenspiel ist und auch eher für solche hergestellt worden ist. Skyrim hat da den vorteil der ganzen grafik mods....

also das spiel ist das geld definitiv nicht wert...

ausser natürlich man steht auf stupide spiele

dies ist natürlich meine persönliche meinung und jeder muss selber sehen wie er das spiel findet, ich habs wieder gelöscht, da es weder spaß macht noch spielerisch fordernt ist.


----------



## Angeldust (8. Februar 2012)

Gothard schrieb:


> dies ist natürlich meine persönliche meinung und jeder muss selber sehen wie er das spiel findet, ich habs wieder gelöscht, da es weder spaß macht noch spielerisch fordernt ist.


 
Also entweder du redest von der Demo und dein testen bezieht sich auf 45 Mins oder du bist Rapid-Share-Kunde...

Das Spiel ist weder über Steam noch über Origin im Moment erhältlich...

Aber nur weiter so...


----------



## Fresh1981 (8. Februar 2012)

@Angeldust: Ganz ehrlich dafür braucht man nicht das ganze Spiel.Spiele seid ner halben Ewigkeit RPG's und KoA naja Gothard muss ich schon recht geben.Vor allem das Hochgelobte Kampssystem ist der letzte Dreck.Das hat nchts mit Taktik zutun.Das ist Hack and Slay nur weil ich Quests erledige ist es noch kein RPG. Da brauch auch nicht mehr als 45 min um das rauszufinden.Ausserdem geht die Demo fast ne std.!Ausserdem ist das Spiel für XBOX draussen


----------



## bimek (8. Februar 2012)

@Gothard
Du schreibst um 07.02.2012 23:45 Uhr irgendwas über dicke Bosskämpfe in lila equip.... in der Demo gibts net wirklich Bosskämpfe ...  Das game gibt es zu diesem Zeitpunkt NIRGENDWO legal....  also entweder Troll oder nicht besonders hell.. 


Zum Game muss man sagen, dass es ich einreiht in die endlose Liste der Games, die für konsolen entwickelt werden und dann auf PC adaptiert werden.
Das wird sicherlich der Standard werden ! Den Grund dafür sieht man hier sehr deutlich !! Drei Tage vor Release steht das Spiel auf den Tauschbörsen zum DL bereit.... traurig.

Mir gefällt die Demo sehr gut, werde es mir auf Steam holen, schönes neues Game, nachdem man sich an Witcher2, TW2 und Skyrim doch irgendwie satt gesehen hat.... 

Ich freu mich drauf 

Gruss


----------



## Gothard (8. Februar 2012)

bimek schrieb:


> @Gothard
> Du schreibst um 07.02.2012 23:45 Uhr irgendwas über dicke Bosskämpfe in lila equip.... in der Demo gibts net wirklich Bosskämpfe ...  Das game gibt es zu diesem Zeitpunkt NIRGENDWO legal....  also entweder Troll oder nicht besonders hell..
> 
> 
> ...



schön das sich leute immer so aufregen, allerding wird die PC-Games das spiel auch angespielt haben, bevor sie ihren bericht dazu geschrieben hat. auch wenn du nun mit deinem "legal / illegal thema" ablenkst. das spiel ist wies ist und ich habe meine meinung dazu geschrieben. so wie es jeder machen darf. für mich ist und bleibt das spiel geld und zeit verschwendung. die entwickler haben schlicht weg gelogen...


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2012)

Gothard schrieb:


> schön das sich leute immer so aufregen, allerding wird die PC-Games das spiel auch angespielt haben, bevor sie ihren bericht dazu geschrieben hat. auch wenn du nun mit deinem "legal / illegal thema" ablenkst. das spiel ist wies ist und ich habe meine meinung dazu geschrieben. so wie es jeder machen darf. für mich ist und bleibt das spiel geld und zeit verschwendung. die entwickler haben schlicht weg gelogen...


 
ähm, nicht Klugscheißen, das gibt hier nur einen Klugscheißer
denn dummerweise weiß man halt auch wieder das Redaktionen idr. auch, außer der Publisher will nicht dass die bösen Tester das Spiel kaputtreden so wie letzt erst bei Flatout 3, vorher eine Testversion zum durchspielen bzw. werden wohin eingeladen das zu testen


----------



## Tut_Ench (8. Februar 2012)

Gnarf, jetzt hab ich Amalur hier liegen, auch schon installiert, aber wegen diesem dämlichen Releasedate-Check kann ich erst ab morgen spielen. -_-

Wer das System erfunden hat, dem gehört echt mal mit Schwung in die Eier getreten.


----------



## Gothard (8. Februar 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Gnarf, jetzt hab ich Amalur hier liegen, auch schon installiert, aber wegen diesem dämlichen Releasedate-Check kann ich erst ab morgen spielen. -_-
> 
> Wer das System erfunden hat, dem gehört echt mal mit Schwung in die Eier getreten.


 

hasts bezahlt? ja? crack? mal dran gedacht?


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. Februar 2012)

Natürlich hab ich es bezahlt, sonst hätten sie mich aus dem Euronics vermutlich nicht rausgelassen. xD

Mich ärgert dieser duselige Check bei heutigen spielen zwar tierisch, aber ich hab genug Selbstbeherrscung, dass ich den einen Tag auch noch warten kann.


----------



## Fresh1981 (9. Februar 2012)

Ohh ja das Gothard wiesder so nen cleveren Komment abgibt war  ja klar


----------



## Kratos333 (9. Februar 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö - wir bekommen keine Bonuszahlungen oder Pralinen geschickt, wenn wir Skyrim besser finden als ein anderes Spiel. Hast du Reckoning auch schon 40+ Stunden gespielt oder hat das Gefühl eigentlich keine Grundlage?
> 
> 
> Die Story haben wir bei Skyrim auch kritisiert. Allerdings war der Rest schlichtweg besser, wenn man schon unbedingt den Vergleich zwischen den Spielen ziehen will. Und die Skyrim-Story halten wir für deutlich gelungener und interessanter als die von Reckoning.
> ...




Ist zwar jetzt offtopic aber...

Naja, finde eher das bei Skyrim zuviel auf Grafik geachtet wurde. Mir  wäre lieber gewesen wenn die Grafik bischen schlechter wäre und dafür  hätte man mehr Zeit in die Quests und ganz besonders das Gameplay also kampfsystem  gelegt. Das erinnert mich wieder an die typischen MMORPGs die zwar  Grafisch sehr gut rüberkommen aber vom contant/Gameplay her unter aller Kanone  sind. Genau das spiegelt skyrim wieder

Aber wenn man es so mal so sieht das es eh kaum mehr richtige Openworld RPGs erscheinen ala. Might and Magic, Wizardry oder Ultima bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig als Skyrim zu zocken wenn man ein aktuelles RPG spielen will. Die meisten gehen ja auf das typische Bioware System ab: Tausende von Quests mit dialogen (wie bei SW) aber bei ein gutes RPG spiel ich meistens wegen des Gameplays.

Für mich bleibt weiterhin Demon/Dark Souls Platz 1. Man kann echt nur hoffen das die mal für den PC erscheinen. Da verpasst ihr wirklich was... dagegen ist KoA noch milde ausgedrückt ein Witz


----------



## Daishi888 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, dass die Entwickler ziemlich übertrieben haben mit Ihren "Versprechungen" und Vergleichen zu Skyrim und dann muss man sich eben auch Kritik in zusammenhang mit Skyrim gefallen lassen, aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich. Wer versucht denn heutzutage nicht die große Werbetrommel zu schwingen um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Bei KoA:R hat die Strategie doch ganz gut funktioniert auch wenn ich nachdem was ich alles so über das Spiel gelesen habe der Meinung bin, dass es nicht wirklich was mit Open-World-Rollenspiel zu tun hat sondern eher mit einem Action-RPG wie z.B. Dungeon Siege 3 nur eben mit einem sehr gutem Kapfsystem. Es gibt bestimmt hunderte von "Jugendlichen", die sich das Spiel auf Grund der Werbung oder den Bildchen auf der Rückseite der Verpackung oder dem großen Poster im Laden kaufen und sich nicht so wie wir informieren. Kann man solch eine Strategie den Entwicklern vorwerfen? Vielleicht, aber das machen alle, die Geld dafür haben. Das ist doch heutzutage so "normal" wie ein Smartphone... Also an die Leute, die wegen den Vergleichen zu Skyrim jetzt so super enttäuscht sind; seht doch mal die positive Seite; endlich mal wieder ein gutes Action-RPG für ein langes WE und für die Abwechslung^^
 Wie schon auf der ersten Seite geschrieben; ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen...

@Tut_Ench Releasecheck ist echt fürn A****! Wieviel haste bezahlt? Wenns wirklich nur 40€kostet würde ich es mir ggf. auch gleich Heute noch holen...

@Gothard Du bist echt ein Held


----------



## z3ro22 (9. Februar 2012)

ich wette das keiner von euch das spiel hat mir persönlich macht es spaß.klar hat es schwächen hat skyrim auch und nicht wenige. fanboys spinner...


----------



## Angeldust (9. Februar 2012)

Bei Fast2play gibts Originkeys für 33 Euro. Der Store ist seriös, wenn es wirklich mal Probleme geben sollte gibts fix Geld zurück.


----------



## Paldonhb (9. Februar 2012)

das spiel ist spitze, kann es wircklich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch die ersten zwei stunden gespielt und bisher erfüllt es seine Versprechen voll und ganz.
Dinge, die mir bei der Sneek peek noch nicht gefallen haben oder die etwas komisch waren wurden gut ausgebügelt und es läuft butterweich.
Bin schon sehr gespannt aufs Wochenende wenn ich mehr Zeit habe es zu spielen.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (10. Februar 2012)

Mir macht das Game auch Spass, es tut was es soll. Sozusagen ein Diablo in neuem Gewand. Schöne Klopperei, gute Quests, massig Gegenstände.

Es ist kein spielerischer FC Barcelona aber ehrliche Arbeit a la Werder Bremen.

Achso, die Menüführung finde ich gelungen, sehr flüssig.


----------



## 5h4d0w (10. Februar 2012)

meine güte, was um alles in der welt zocken die leute, die so begeistert sind, denn bitte?!

die kamera ist die mieseste, die ich in seit anbeginn der 3D-ära je gesehn hab, das menü ist selbst für konsolenverhältnisse grauenvoll (wozu um alles in der welt eine unterscheidung zwischen primary und secondary weapon im menü?! und warum kein hin und her springen zwischen kategorien via trigger?!), beim bogen hat man viel spaß wenn man zielen will und die grafik wäre gut für ein MMO, aber sicher nicht für ein neues standalone game.

ja, das combo-kampfsystem im RPG-gewand ist ein sehr netter ansatz und deswegen würd ich es trotz der meisten dieser probleme echt gern zocken, aber zumindest die grauenvolle kamera finde ich einfach unausstehlich!


----------



## Tut_Ench (10. Februar 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> meine güte, was um alles in der welt zocken die leute, die so begeistert sind, denn bitte?!
> 
> die kamera ist die mieseste, die ich in seit anbeginn der 3D-ära je gesehn hab, das menü ist selbst für konsolenverhältnisse grauenvoll (wozu um alles in der welt eine unterscheidung zwischen primary und secondary weapon im menü?! und warum kein hin und her springen zwischen kategorien via trigger?!), beim bogen hat man viel spaß wenn man zielen will und die grafik wäre gut für ein MMO, aber sicher nicht für ein neues standalone game.
> 
> ja, das combo-kampfsystem im RPG-gewand ist ein sehr netter ansatz und deswegen würd ich es trotz der meisten dieser probleme echt gern zocken, aber zumindest die grauenvolle kamera finde ich einfach unausstehlich!



!!!TOPSTORY!!! Unterschiedliche Menschen haben unterschiedliche Geschmäcker! 

Keine Ahnung, was du gegen die Kamera hast, ich spiele mit Gamepad und finde, dass die vollkommen in Ordnung geht. Auch bei den kurzen Runden mit Maus&Tast ist sie mir nicht negativ aufgefallen. Nenn mir doch mal bitte ein Spiel, bei dem die Kamera so viel genialer gelöst sein soll.

Ich versteh auch nicht, was viele immer gegen Listenmenüs haben, die finde ich in so einem Spiel deutlich besser, als ein normales Inventar, wo man erstmal jedes Icon anklicken muss, um zu gucken, welches Item jetzt welches war. Noch dazu ist das gesamte Menü von Amalur weder unlogisch verschachtelt, noch irgendwie unübersichtlich. Egal was ich da drin machen will, ich bin in wenige Sekunden in dem Menüpunkt, den ich haben will und auch wieder raus.

Auch nicht ganz ersichtlich ist für mich, warum du einen Knopf zum Waffenwechsel haben möchtest, es reichen doch die zwei Angriffsknöpfe für die Waffen vollkommen aus!? Warum sollte man einen Knopf drücken, um erst die Waffe zu wechseln, um dann mit ihr anzugreifen, wenn man diekt den Knopf der Waffe drücken kann und direkt mit ihr angreift. Das ist für mich nicht logisch.

Beim Bogenschießen gebe ich dir recht, das ist echt miserabel, aber ich hab sowieso noch nie in einem RPG einen Bogenschützen gespielt 

Auch Grafik ist Ansichtssache, wer voll auf Crysis oder Skyrimniveau abfährt, der soll eben diese Spiele spielen. Für mich muss die Grafik ein schönes und passendes Gesamtbild ergeben. WoW und SWTOR z.B. sehen auch nicht so genial aus, aber der Grafiksti wurde  (mehr oder weniger) konsequent umgesetzt und fügt sich gut ineinander. Auch Darksiders, Fable oder Venetica haben keine Bombengrafik mit millionen von Polygonen und ultrahardcore-HD-Texturen bei denen jeder Protzrechner in die Knie geht, trotzdem finde ich, dass sie richtig gut und stimmig aussehen.


Wer Amalur nicht mag, der soll es nicht spielen, ich bin von dem Spiel hellauf begeistert und bin sicher, dass ich vieleviele gute Stunden damit haben werde


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. Februar 2012)

Also bitte habe die Demo gezockt die war schon mies.Zwei Freunde von mir hatten das Spiel schon und keiner hat es noch weil es einfach wirklich schlecht und Grafik ist nicht unbedingt Ansichtssache.Denn WoW Optik für ein Offline Game sorry will ich nicht habe ich schon.Allerdings sollte man On- und Offline Spiele nicht vergleichen wie es mein Vorredner tut.
Ausserdem stelle ich für 50€ schon Ansprüche die auch erfüllt werden sollten


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Februar 2012)

@Fresh1981 erstmal hast du keine ansprüche zu haben wenn du schon so eine einstellung auffährst.wenn du das spiel nicht magst,dann spiel es halt nicht.schade das grafik fetish noch immer nicht als krankheit erkannt wude.

von jemanden in deinem alter hätte ich schon mehr erwartet. 

ich siele das spiel auch und mir macht es viel spaß trotz leiner schwächen.
es ist wie ein sehr gutes fable wie ich finde


----------



## 5h4d0w (10. Februar 2012)

> Keine Ahnung, was du gegen die Kamera hast, ich spiele mit Gamepad und finde, dass die vollkommen in Ordnung geht. Auch bei den kurzen Runden mit Maus&Tast ist sie mir nicht negativ aufgefallen. Nenn mir doch mal bitte ein Spiel, bei dem die Kamera so viel genialer gelöst sein soll.


 
ich hab in den ~15 jahren noch NIE die kamera bei einem 3rd person game bemängelt. wann immer es kritisiert wurde, konnte ich die ansicht nicht teilen. aber gut, hier eine liste von games, die mir spontan einfallen - chronologisch sortiert:

tomb raider (1996!)
super mario 64
zelda: ocarina of time
shenmue
sonic adventures
starfox adventures
resident evil 4
gears of war
viking: battle for asgard
mass effect
gta 4
witcher 2
batman: arkham city



> Ich versteh auch nicht, was viele immer gegen Listenmenüs haben, die finde ich in so einem Spiel deutlich besser, als ein normales Inventar, wo man erstmal jedes Icon anklicken muss, um zu gucken, welches Item jetzt welches war.



hinter derartigem mangel an kritik muss ja unpackbare spielerfahrung dahinterstecken... denn listenmenüs, die aber im gegensatz zu amalur aber übersichtlich sind, hat man in den letzten jahren ja noch NIE gesehn (oblivion mit UI mod, fallout 3, witcher 2)



> Auch nicht ganz ersichtlich ist für mich, warum du einen Knopf zum Waffenwechsel haben möchtest.



das bildest du dir ein.



> Auch Grafik ist Ansichtssache, wer voll auf Crysis oder Skyrimniveau abfährt, der soll eben diese Spiele spielen.



was für ein blödsinn. denn...



> Für mich muss die Grafik ein schönes und passendes Gesamtbild ergeben.



exakt! zockst du zur zeit "to the moon", obwohl der grafikstil sich an 20 jahre alten games orientiert, oder ich? ich weiß STIL im gegensatz zu vielen leuten sehr wohl zu schätzen. aber ich versuche nicht grauenvolle technik als "stil" zu verteidigen.


----------



## BJubilee (10. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich liebe es! 

Keine Ahnung welche Wunder manch einer von diesem Spiel erwartet hat, aber wem die Welten von BioWare zu linear und steif und die Quest-Präsentation von Bethesda zu dröge ist, der bekommt mit Amalur einen Mix aus beidem. 
Natürlich in keinem Punkt so perfekt wie die entsprechenden Referenzen aber ordentlich genug um seinen Platz unter den vorderen Rängen jüngerer RPGs einzunehmen.

Es hat genau die gleichen "dummen" Sammel-, Kill- und Suchquests wie jedes andere Spiel. Die Charaktere reden nicht mehr und nicht weniger dummes oder kluges Zeug als in den meisten anderen Spielen. Die Handlung ist Geschmackssache ... mir persönlich gefällt, dass das ganze relativ inspiriert wird ... ebenso wie die Welt, die zwar das Rad genauso wenig erfindet wie jedes andere Spiel, sich aber doch nicht selten Mühe gibt kreativ und anders zu sein. Beispielsweise die ganze Thematisierung von "Schicksal".


----------



## Paldonhb (10. Februar 2012)

kann garnicht aufhören es zu schreiben ICH LIEBE ES. das beste offline game 2012 bisher


----------



## Playerboy90 (10. Februar 2012)

Einfach Hammer das game hab schohn seit Jahren kein offline game mehr gezockt, doch das hier hat mich in den Bann gezogen WooW


----------



## Fresh1981 (12. Februar 2012)

@z3ro22: Wie bitte ich habe keine Ansprüche zu erheben?Also wenn man ich Vorfeld die Bericherstattung sieht das Spiel gepusht wird und dann sowas bei rum kommt dann ist man enttäuscht.Desweiteren habe ich für MEIN Geld sehr wohl Ansprüche zu stellen also überdenk deine Aussage lieber nochmal und halt den Ball flach.
Meins Alter Spiel dabei wohl einer eher untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## kingcoolstar (13. Februar 2012)

Am Anfang hat das Spiel mich nicht sehr überzeugt. Zwar gab es eine kurze Videoeinführung worum es sich bei der Geschichte handelt, aber eine Wirkliche Motivation und Neugier um den Ablauf des Spiels hat sie nicht geben können. Nach einer Zeit Trotz der schwachen Einführung bemerkt man aber recht schnell dass, das Gameplay sehr Aktion geladen ist und man wegen die Spannende Kampfsysteme und den Kampfanimationen der Feinde sehr schnell sich am Spiel vergnügt. Auf der Höchsten Schwierigkeit hat man ein Spannendes Kampferlebnis und durch die Kampfsysteme bekommt man Motivation weiter zuspielen auch wenn die Schwache Story dass kaum eine wirkliche gute Geschichte liefert hier bremst. Die Animationen und die Gesichtszüge sowie die Mimik und die Gesten der Figuren lassen aber sehr zu wünschen übrig. Die Atmosphäre und die Grafik ist gut jedoch könntet man ein wenig mehr Detail und Grafikpracht geben, gerade weil das Spiel sehr Ressourcen freundlich ist und kaum Ressourcen verbraucht. Jedoch wird man durch die Sehnsucht nach bessere Rüstungen und Waffen sowie das erlangen höherer Stufe um mehr Kampferlebnis zu spüren, sehr  an-gereizt weiter zuspielen. Im ganzen kann man das Spiel empfehlen und einige Top Rollenspiele wie Skyrim, Witcher und Risen u.s.w könnten sich ein Stück abbeißen vom Kampfsystem. Das Spiele erhält von mir 80% von 100%


----------



## studio-kiel (13. Februar 2012)

BJubilee schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welche Wunder manch einer von diesem Spiel erwartet hat, aber wem die Welten von BioWare zu linear und steif und die Quest-Präsentation von Bethesda zu dröge ist, der bekommt mit Amalur einen Mix aus beidem.


 
LOOOL...also bekommt hier beides - dröge Quests und eine lineare Welt? DD


----------



## kornhill (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würde es am ehesten mit einem Dungeon Hack Game vergleichen. Das Actiongeladene Kampfsystem, der random Loot in farbigen Kategorien und viel was man actiongeladen verkloppen kann. Eigentlich ist es am ehesten mit Dungeon Siege 3 zu vergleichen. Es hat aber eine offenere Welt, Crafting und viel mehr Sidequests. Es hat auch viele Elemente von Fable 3. Zumindest habe ich mich oft an Fable 3 erinnert gefühlt. 

Von dieser Richtung betrachtet, stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, warum ein DS3 soviel besser bewertet wurde. Wenn man Amalur als Hack&Slay mit Story und drumherum spielt, ist es in fast allen Hinsichten besser als Dungeon Siege 3. Vieleicht war die etwas hohe Dungeon Siege 3 Bewertung (in Relation) aber auch ein Ausrutscher. 

Aber gerade was RPG Bewertung angeht, sollte man sich bei PCGames vieleicht mal ein paar Gedanken machen. Das soll kein Angriff sein, aber wenn man sich die Bewertungen der RPG´s durchliest, fällt einem nicht wirklich auf welches davon gut und welches weniger gut ist.

Dungeon Siege 3	85%
Dragon Age 2		88%
Witcher 2		        89%
Deus Ex			86%
Skyrim			91%
Fable3			87%
two worlds 2		88%
Kingdoms of Amalur	81%
Arcania: Gothic 4	79%

--> Diese Liste liest sich einfach nicht schön. Gerade eine Perle wie Deus Ex, geht hier im Mittelfeld unter. Ein Arcania hat immer noch eine viel zu hohe Bewertung. Dragon Age 2.... sag ich mal nix dazu.

Das soll wie gesagt kein Angriff sein! Ich würde mich nur freuen wenn ihr mehr als nur den 80iger Bereich verwenden würdet. Weil so könnte der unbedarfte Spieler zu dem Schluss kommen, das Arcania immer noch ein gutes Spiel ist. Oder das Dungeon Siege besser ist als Amalur.... 

--> Vieleicht sind die 81% der lang überfällige Versuch aus diesem Wahnsinn auszubrechen! Weil mit 81% ist Amalur eigentlich absolut fair bewertet worden. Mir macht es Spaß. Es wird aber nicht die Motivation eines Skyrim erzeugen. Besser gesagt hat es das schon nicht geschaft. Vor Skyrim hat mich nichts weggezogen. Aber Catherine hatte keine Probleme mich von Amalur wegzulocken...


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2012)

nja, ich wär ja mal wieder dafür Wertungen raus zu werfen, da gibt das viel zu viel Diskussion um Äpfel, Birnen und einer ansich eher Wertlosen Zahl wenn die Leute den Test nicht lesen
So könnte man nebenher auch den Blödsinn rauskicken das so Nasen denken 81 Punkte wären schlecht was ja wieder Total Banane ist! Selbst Spiele mit 70ger Wertung sind noch gut, Titel die man sich für´n schmalen Taler mal mitnehmen kann


----------



## Vordack (14. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ich wär ja mal wieder dafür Wertungen raus zu werfen, da gibt das viel zu viel Diskussion um Äpfel, Birnen und einer ansich eher Wertlosen Zahl wenn die Leute den Test nicht lesen


 
Ist sowieso hirnrissig eine subjektive Empfindung in Zahlen auszudrücken. Dann kommt nämlich sowas dabei raus, egal wie viel Mühe man sich gibt - ein Test ist immer subjektiv.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Februar 2012)

Subjektiv ist jeder Test zu einem gewissen Maße. Aber das darf nicht dazu führen, die Wertung rauszuwerfen - schließlich handelt es sich dabei auch um ein teilweise subjektives Element. Die Wertung auszulassen, führt zu geringerer Aussagekraft und zu weniger Kaufberatung. 

Ich stimme Kornhill zu: Wertungsstringenz ist bei PCG kaum vorhanden. Fehlwertungen wie bei DA 2 (Stefan Weiß hat zwar im Text überzeugt, doch Spielspaßkurve und die davon abhängige Wertung sind irreführend), Arcania (Wertung schlicht zu hoch - Arcania kratzt sogar am "Sehr gut") sind nicht selten. Überhaupt sind die Wertungen zu hoch. Skyrim war keine Revolution oder gar überragend - für einen 90er ist das Spiel nicht geeignet.
Wie man darauf kommen kann, dass 81 % nicht für die Oberliga reichen, ist auch nicht verständlich. Dafür müsste man erstmal Oberliga definieren. Nach dem Wertungssystem der PCG ist das "sehr gut".Nach dem Test würde ich zu einer hohen 70er - Wertung kommen - was auch noch eine hohe Wertung ist. Bedeutet Oberliga, dass das Spiel ein Prädikat bekommen muss ? Aber all das sind Folgen der "Wertungspolitik" - die volle 100er - Bandbreite wird nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Subjektiv ist jeder Test zu einem gewissen Maße. Aber das darf nicht dazu führen, die Wertung rauszuwerfen - schließlich handelt es sich dabei auch um ein teilweise subjektives Element. Die Wertung auszulassen, führt zu geringerer Aussagekraft und zu weniger Kaufberatung.


 
Das ist Blödsinn und schön das es auch noch leicht machst das zu beweißen!
denn was sagt die zahl aus? Nichts, siehe Dragon Age 2, die 81 sagt nichts aus wie das Spiel im Vergleich zum Vorgänger steht sondern nur wie das Spiel selbst ist und mal ehrlich, das ist aber auch eh dämlich ein Spiel danach zu bewerten ob´s ein guter Nachfolger ist, so ein Spiel muss für sich selbst stehen und danch gehen auch die Wertungen
Und auch nun zu dem Part wo es so schön einfach machts, denn die Aussage dass das eine Fehlwertung ist ist nämlich blödsinn, denn dummerweise stehen alle Infos zum Spiel, also wie es sich zum Vorgänger verhält, die anderen Macken die es hat und auch der Meinungskasten, nur wird das halt alles Ignoriert und dann kommen halt so Behauptungen das seine viel zu hoch bewertet, würde da keine Zahl da stehen, würde niemand sagen dass der Test viel zu gut und wohlwollend wäre.
Was auch in der seltenheit auch jemand tut und hier stellst dir dein Bein wo es Blödsinn ist das keine Wertung geringere Kaufberatung hat in dem genau beweist das die nichts aussagen. Zumal die c't jetzt auch nicht erst seit Gestern nirgends Wertungen verteilt und grade die c't ist die deutsche Größe im IT-Bereich

Und Arcania ist das selbe in Grün

Ach ja, und um kurz zu klugscheißen, das sind keine Prozente in der Wertung sondern Punkte


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Blödsinn in der Tat...


 
Wie die Wertung aussieht, ist gleich. Das können Prozente, Punkte, Worte (sehr gut etc.) sein. Die Wertung ist ein Fazit, dass es dem Leser ermöglicht, das Spiel (schnell) einzuordnen. Bleibt sie weg, fehlt ein Element einer Kaufberatung. Sehe ich in der Wertung ein ausreichend, mangelhaft oder etwas, was mir persönlich nicht reicht, bleibt nur dann ein vertiefter Blick in den Text, wenn mich das Spiel eigentlich interessiert hätte. Die Wertung ist einfach eine Hilfestellung. Wieso haben denn Versuche, die Wertung abzuschaffen, nicht stattgefunden oder sind gescheitert ? Weil die meisten Leser sie wollen.
Ob die Wertung einen Vergleich oder nicht ermöglicht, war eigentlich nicht mein Thema. Einheitliche Bewertungsmaßstäbe helfen aber dennoch, Spiele einzuordnen.
Schade, aber "Blödsinn" ist weder ein Argument, noch kannst Du irgendwas (besser: Tatsachen) beweisen.
Bei den beiden Beispielen wurden die Mängel schon genannt, sie schlugen sich nur nicht in der wertungsmaßgeblichen Spielspaßkurve wider - daher Fehlwertung. 
Aber Dein Avatar ist großartig !!! 
Genug OT... Armalur sollte ja eigentlich Thema sein.


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2012)

ja toll, aber nur weil die Leute irgendetwas wollen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das dann auch wirklich eine Gute Idee ist und gerade das es ja eigentlich bei Tests eigentlich auch nie um den Test-Text geht sondern eigentlich immer nur um die Wertung sieht man eigentlich auch Handfest warum eine Wertung in Zahlen keine gute Beratung darstellt und würde man den Test auch lesen, würde man die man am Ende garnicht brauchen, im Prinzip würde es auch ein duales System ausreichen, das nur zwischen *kaufbar *und *finger weg* unterscheidet
Zumal, so toll kann man die Spiele nicht mal wirklich auch untereinander unterscheiden, wie z.B. Skyrim und Amalur, beides sind zwar RPGs, aber nja, wo beim einem halt es nicht so wichtig ist das die Hauptstory jetzt nicht so der Killer ist, ist es aber beim anderen wieder ein Großes Problem


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (16. Februar 2012)

Ich vermisse die Freiheit einfach mal so in den Tod stürzen zu können. Klingt bescheuert, aber wie bescheuert ist es, wenn der Held beim ausweichen an jeder Klippe erstmal auf der Stelle schwebend, ne 360° Rolle macht?
Und der Tutorialmodus ist irgendwie suboptimal gelöst. immer wenn man denkt "jetzt ist man durch" werden Kämpfe doch nochmal alle paar Klicks für irgendne Info eingefroren. Das stört, gerade weil das geschehen sonst so flüssig ist.
Abgesehen davon: Bogenschießen.
Ach herrje.
man muss zum Gegner hinlaufen, angreifen und hoffen, dass die automatische Zielhilfe den Gegner richtig erfasst. Dafür muss man den Gegner aber auch garnicht treffen, es reicht wenn der Pfeil 2 Meter an ihm vorbeifliegt. Selbiges gilt auch, wenn der Gegner auf dich schießt! DAS ist albern.


----------



## Shackelton (15. März 2012)

V.a. find ich die Graphik und deren Design extrem schlecht. Null Atmosphäre.


----------



## Realxd78 (30. März 2012)

Sorry, aber von lahmer Story kann hier nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Zumal es ja nicht nur eine Hauptstory, die man zudem über mehrere Bereiche erspielen muss, gibt, sondern noch pro Gruppierung mehrere Nebengeschichten und dann noch haufenweise Mini-Geschichtchen (z.B. Arena-Champion).

Die Hauptstory an sich hat mich deutlich mehr fasziniert, als die von Skyrim, die mir ebenso schon recht gut gefallen hatte.

Die Grafik ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, da es sich um hierzulande oft verteufelte Comic-Grafik handelt. Mir gefällts hervorragend, es wirkt wie ein WoW in schön. 
Die Steuerung sowie die Kampfgestaltung ist einfach nur spitze. So wünsche ich mir das künftig in jedem RPG.
Und die Musikuntermalung ist das beste, was ich seit langem gehört habe. Allein schon das Intro, welches wie eine epische Mischung aus "Batman Begins" und "WoW" anmutet, hat mich in den ersten Spielsekunden gefangen genommen.
Auch der Kampf gegen den ersten richtig GROSSEN, FETTEN (will ja nicht zu sehr spoilern) Zwischengegner wird grandios von der richtigen Musik begleitet.

Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann man immer streiten, ich persönlich bin froh, dass ich nicht bei jedem Kampf erstmal neu laden muss oder mir an Bossen vor Ärger die Zähne an der Tischkante ausbeisse.

Für mich ist KoAR bereits jetzt ein heißer Favorit auf mein Spiel des Jahres 2012. Eigentlich hatte ich ja Diablo 3 dafür "vorgesehen" aber da bin ich nun mal sehr gespannt, ob mich der Blizzard-Titel da noch umstimmen kann.

Aktuell habe ich ca. die Hälfte des Spiels durch und bin bei ca. 50 Spielstunden. Bei Skyrim war nach knapp 70h das Ende erreicht... mal sehen. Aktuell startet auf meinem NB zumindest seit knapp 2 Wochen kein anderes Spiel mehr...

...wohl gemerkt über STEAM. Wäre es nur über Origin erhältlich gewesen, wäre diese Perle wohl an mir vorbei gegangen. So überzeugt scheint EA von ihrem Mistteil wohl nicht zu sein, sonst hätten sie hier eine striktere Veröffentlichungspolitik. Jetzt müssen die Verkäufe über Steam dann nur deutlich höher sein, als über EAs eigene "Vertreibungsplattform", dann fährt man diesen Unsinn hoffentlich irgendwann mit Vollgas gegen eine Wand.


----------



## golani79 (30. März 2012)

Realxd78 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich ca. die Hälfte des Spiels durch und bin bei ca. 50 Spielstunden. Bei Skyrim war nach knapp 70h das Ende erreicht... mal sehen. Aktuell startet auf meinem NB zumindest seit knapp 2 Wochen kein anderes Spiel mehr...


 
Kommt darauf an, wie du das Ende definierst - wenn du sagst, das Ende ist für dich gekommen, wenn du den Hauptquest abgeschlossen hast, dann geht das auch schneller in Skyrim. Nur hast du dann *lange* noch nicht alles gesehen.

Kingdoms of Amalur werd ich mir wahrscheinlich mal für die Box holen wenns günstiger ist. Hab so noch genügend rumliegen und fast keine Zeit zum Spielen ^^


----------



## klexer (18. September 2012)

hallo an alle gamer.also ich habe es probegezockt um zu schauen ob es was für mich ist,ich muss sagen die grafik ist top, dafür das es auf der havok programiert wurde.schöne licht und schattenspiele.mir hat es spaß gemacht durch den wald am anfang zu laufen.die charaktere haben scharm und witz.ich habe es direkt nach dem probezocken bestellt. für mich ist es eine 9 von 10. mfg klexer


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (4. Juni 2020)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning gibt es immer noch zu kaufen bei Steam und EA


----------

